# Game gifts not appreciated



## debodun (Dec 6, 2017)

The church ladies fellowship had their Christmas party on Monday evening. I brought my memory game to play (I put 6 or 7 small items on a table as prizes such as a ruler, change purse, small bottle of hand lotion, etc.). Shuffled laying cards are distributed to the players. I have another deck and call off cards. Whoever has what I call gets to take an item. Other players have to try to remember who takes what. When the items are gone, I continue to call cards. Then whoever has that card can "steal" a price away from another if they can remember who and what item they have. If they can't remember or get it wrong, they lose their turn. Play continues until all cards are called. Whoever ends up with anything gets to keep it.

After the game concluded, one woman tossed what she won back on the table and said "I don't need this crap!" Needless to say I was a little hurt. What did she expect - diamond brooches or stock certificates?


----------



## terry123 (Dec 6, 2017)

I would not have said what she did but the prizes you brought were not much. I think I would have brought a little nicer things as prizes.  No one expects diamonds but nicer things than rulers could have been brought.  I would have brought small gift cards to starbucks, etc. It sounds like you brought some of your garage sale items.  But that's what I would have done.  Everybody has their own idea of prizes and that's just mine.  Even Dollar Tree has nice items for $1.00.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 6, 2017)

Just me, but I would just be more that grateful we are "all getting together" as opposed to what "I'm getting" from the card game.


----------



## debodun (Dec 9, 2017)

terry123 said:


> nicer things than rulers could have been brought



I feel that I don't invest much in these prizes since the host or anyone else has ever offered to reimburse me for my expenditure. If they want better prizes, give me an expense account!

It really isn't about the prizes - it's about having fun, but I guess people are so materialistic and high maintenance these days, they expect a lot. Some even seemed like they didn't want to play the game, just gimme a prize.

BTW - the ruler wasn't the typical style, it was thick wood and hand-painted with folk art.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 9, 2017)

CindyLouWho said:


> Just me, but I would just be more that grateful we are "all getting together" as opposed to what "I'm getting" from the card game.


Those are my thoughts too, Cindy.  I wouldn't care at all about the value of the gifts.  In fact the cheaper they are, the funnier it would be.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 9, 2017)

When are you finally going to find a new church Deb?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> When are you finally going to find a new church Deb?




You said what I was thinking RR.... they do sound like a bunch of moaning old minnies in there..


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 9, 2017)

debodun said:


> The church ladies fellowship had their Christmas party on Monday evening. I brought my memory game to play (I put 6 or 7 small items on a table as prizes such as a ruler, change purse, small bottle of hand lotion, etc.). Shuffled laying cards are distributed to the players. I have another deck and call off cards. Whoever has what I call gets to take an item. Other players have to try to remember who takes what. When the items are gone, I continue to call cards. Then whoever has that card can "steal" a price away from another if they can remember who and what item they have. If they can't remember or get it wrong, they lose their turn. Play continues until all cards are called. Whoever ends up with anything gets to keep it.
> 
> After the game concluded, one woman tossed what she won back on the table and said "I don't need this crap!" Needless to say I was a little hurt. What did she expect - diamond brooches or stock certificates?



I think you did a really fun thing. I would have had a ball playing that game. To me the gift isn't as important as having a good time.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 9, 2017)

I think the woman should have kept her mouth shut and put the unwanted prize on the table for someone else.

I myself would rather win a DumDum lollipop or a fun sized candy bar than a ruler or a change purse.

If you enjoy doing these things then by all means keep at it, if you don't then maybe it's time to ask the woman who complained to host the next little event for your group.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 9, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> When are you finally going to find a new church Deb?


Agree deb.  The personal relationships at that church seem to be very strange, and cast in cement, but not all that unusual I think.  Why I tend to avoid groups like that.   Best to move on, turn over a new leaf. [Easier said then done, I know.]


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 9, 2017)

Does anyone really not understand what a 'game' is?

A fun thing.

If you want to play bingo for money then charge.  If you are playing for free either play or sit it out if you don't like the game.

I couldn't take that kind of sass from anyone.  I just couldn't.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 10, 2017)

CindyLouWho said:


> Just me, but I would just be more that grateful we are "all getting together" as opposed to what "I'm getting" from the card game.


I agree.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 10, 2017)

terry123 said:


> I would not have said what she did but the prizes you brought were not much. I think I would have brought a little nicer things as prizes.  No one expects diamonds but nicer things than rulers could have been brought.  I would have brought small gift cards to starbucks, etc. It sounds like you brought some of your garage sale items.  But that's what I would have done.  Everybody has their own idea of prizes and that's just mine.  Even Dollar Tree has nice items for $1.00.



I agree with this.


----------



## MaggieM (Dec 11, 2017)

I think anyone who is that ungrateful must be one miserable soul.

Deb spent her own money to provide some fun .. how dare anyone criticize that act of kindness.

Clearly there are some people here - as well as the loudmouth at the gathering - who have also lost sight of what is truly important.

It's not about the money .. it's about the heart.

Deb did a good thing .. if only the rest of the world would participate in good things once in a while !


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 11, 2017)

^^ I didn't see where she spent anything, not that she has to.


----------

